
Rockstar Worked 100 Hour Weeks to Get Red Dead Redemption 2 Done - snake117
http://www.pushsquare.com/news/2018/10/rockstar_worked_100_hour_weeks_to_get_red_dead_redemption_2_done
======
tonetheman
Nothing to be proud of...

